# So, if you were going to buy a gun...



## UFM82

With the current atmosphere and the likelihood that legislation to limit gun rights is coming down the road my wife (yes, I said my wife) had started to ask me if we should buy a couple of guns. In fact, she was more than just mentioning it; she actually said we should do so and make owning and shooting part of our family life. This from a woman that doesn't even like me to buy fireworks...

So here's my question. I would buy a gun (or guns) for defense. I'm not a hunter or shooter. I can handle a pistol, rifle or shotgun but really don't know what would be best. If you had to buy two weapons of any type, what would you buy and why? I am thinking a larger caliber semi-auto pistol and something along the likes of an AR-15. Granted, not "entry level" weapons but weapons that would serve their intended purpose well. 

Give me reasons for or against the different types. 

UFM82


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

a home defense gun? ever thought of a 8 round mossberg 500 in 12 ga?


----------



## OSUdaddy

Mossberg Maverick 88 12 gauge for home defense. Best bang for the buck. You can change the barrel for hunting with a Mossberg 500 barrel.

Load it with #4 buckshot for home defense.


----------



## nschap

taurus judge for home defense ar15 or ruger mini 14 or 30 for long range zombies


----------



## boatnut

I would purchase a short barreled pump or semi auto shotgun in TWENTY gauge so that your wife would be comfortable in shooting it. In home defense scenerio it will be just as effective as a 12 ga. without that darn annoying recoil.

As far as pistols, if your wife is shooting it as well...perhaps a revolver in .38 special or any semi auto in 9mm (full size unless carrying). Equip the revolver with a laser and the semi auto with a laser/light combo and you have a pretty effective home defense handgun. Yes the, .40 or .45 has more "stopping power" but I doubt she'll like the recoil. Semi auto in plastic (polymer framed) will be lighter weight for her as well. 

Buy LOTS of ammo and practice OFTEN.

You can add the AR at a later date


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

mentioning what this country is coming too.. buy used. Then I would get mossberg. I really like the mossbergs because they have the universal safety on the top and very "point and shoot" type of accuracy.


----------



## bobk

boatnut said:


> .
> 
> You can add the AR at a later date


Don't count on that. If you want an AR I would get it soon. The plan to ban them is already in motion. I was at 2 different gun stores last week(after Tuesday of course) and they had none on the racks.


----------



## ironman172

buy used and soon....with a lot of ammo for what ever you get


----------



## AC_ESS

a few shotguns and each of you should have a hand gun. Keep the the both sets if shotguns the same caliber and the same for handguns. Even if that means 9mm


----------



## Berliner

The shotgun is going to be your close range riot gun. Shotguns are great if you have to deal with a hostile group at close range. I'd get a 12 gauge Remington 870 or Mossberg 500 and stock number four buckshot for ammo. The Ar15s going to be your medium to long range militia type rifle. You can't go wrong with a Bushmaster and stock up on Federal American Eagle XM193. I'd get a Glock or Springfield XD for your hand gun, 9mm or 45acp. The only purpose of your handgun really is to get you to your shotgun or rifle. Like someone else said, get them soon and buy lots of ammo...


----------



## ranger373v

.410 shotgun, and a .357 mag. .410 shoots slugs or shot, 357 shoots 38 or 357.

of corse the mosin nagant for $100... shoot the side of the barn in the next county over for like 10 cents a shot.. i got rounds stockpiled, and always buying more.
the biggest thing i can stress to you to tell her. if someone breaks in. and she pulls a fire arm on someone, she needs to be PREPARED to use it and EDUCATED on its use...and not let the criminal get ahold of it. a ccw corse, weather you carry or not is a good way to learn about guns and situations

rule number 1. treat every gun as if it were loaded.
rule numbner 2. keep it loaded, an unloaded gun is useless.
rule number 3. keep it out of the reach of children.

when i was little my parents taught me about guns, 5 years old, shootin my dads big ol .357 magnum! and i knew how to do it, load it shoot it, re load it. and i knew the saftey. TEACH KIDS. dont let them get curious.


----------



## ranger373v

or a 9mm pistol, and a 9mm hi point rifle... the universal ammo of multiple fire arms.


----------



## ranger373v

my .45 acp has much less recoil than my .357, and my ruger p89

its a 45 taurus millinium pro


----------



## Bimmer

bobk said:


> Don't count on that. If you want an AR I would get it soon. The plan to ban them is already in motion. I was at 2 different gun stores last week(after Tuesday of course) and they had none on the racks.


My brother bought an AR last week in the hour he was at the store they sold 10 of them. I've been thinking about getting one but haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## FISH DINNER

Ok, I wasn't going to throw in my two cents as you seem to have gotten a decent amount of replies already, but I will say guys that some of them are getting a little out there, lol. If you are someone that believes the end of the world is coming, a zombie apocalypse is upon us, or the government is suddenly going to invade everyone's homes and take our guns beat our wives, I would say by all means buy up as many AR type rifles and as much ammo as you can. Not that I have any quams whatsoever about ARs or any other similar shooting platform, and I'm not knocking anyone's belief about how we will all meet our maker, but I find strictly home defense to be much more simpler. 

Remember, if you are truly buying a weapon for home defense, not the apocalypse, you are buying it for the purpose of using it, but not the INTENT of using it. What I mean is, in a home defense situation, how much time do you really think you will have to run through the house snatching up your ARs and 20 spare clips worth of ammo (since you did run out and by it by the truckload). All you need on hand is enough weaponry to penetrate walls if need be and protect your home from intruders. This is why I second the guys who say get a shotgun. What I will say is buy a 20 gauge, there is no reason to go larger in close quarters like your home and keep in mind it may be your wife or worse, the children pulling the trigger so you don't want them to be overpowered. Make sure the shotgun is short barreled for better spread at close range and make it a semi auto because in the heat of the moment you don't want to risk your loved one forgetting to pump the gun after each shot. Lastly, alternate each round with buckshot and slugs, this will allow you to have the ability to penetrate walls and multiple attackers within one weapon. They also make magazine tube extensions for the more popular models. Also remember that just pulling the trigger once on a shotgun even without seeing the intruder is likely enough to scare them so bad they will storm back out of the house immediately. 

For a handgun, I keep it simple. I have a .40 glock within reach that is loaded with I believe is called Winchester Talon ammo. You should check that stuff out, they are hollowpoints designed specifically to rip and tear flesh, pretty nasty. Also, did you know they make aftermarket 30 round clips for those things, just sayin... There is also a light mounted on the glock for obvious reasons and it wouldn't be a bad idea to do the same on the shotgun.

Life, Liberty, and the 2nd Amendment Gentleman!


----------



## MLAROSA

If I could own only 1 firearm it would be a ruger 10/22.

Amazingly accurate. No recoil. Cheap to shoot. Can take down small game as well as large game. And I do not know anyone who will stand around and let you shoot at them, even with a .22.


----------



## ranger373v

yes! i love my savage mark 2 bolt. so acurate. and again u can use them in a pistol.


----------



## sherman51

in my opinion for home defence and 2 guns i want something that is going to take the intruder down. you want a short barreled 20 ga pump shotgun. an auto is nice but a pump shotgun is just more dependable. use double 0 buck shot. this will work good in close quarters and wont kill the next door lady 3 houses down like an ar type weapon.

as for a pistel i think anything from a 380 up will work. but if you really want to take somebody down then you want a 45 acp. the marine corps was using 38,s and they just wasnt taking the druged up enemy down. so they wanted something to knock them down, they got the 45 acp and have stuck with it for years now. but there is so many other hand guns that will work. the one thing to remember with any gun, if you shoot and they dont go down shoot again. but any heavy cal revolver is a good gun 357 mag 41 mag 44 mag and so on. a revolver wont jam like an auto might. but my second choice for an auto is the 40. there not going to knock them down like a 45 but will get the job done. then a 9 mm is a good choice. the 380 which is really just a mini 9 mm. it is the bottom of the list, but its what i have in my safe beside the bed. i have a beretta 380 with the extra amo mags. they hold 13 rounds. and when i shoot even for pratice i always fire 2 rounds.
sherman


----------



## billk

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> a home defense gun? ever thought of a 8 round mossberg 500 in 12 ga?


Get the shotgun and they'll need dental records to ID the bad guys.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

For strictly home defense I would think hard on a shotgun as well, I got a Remington 870 HD a few yrs back for $299(they might be a hair more today) for a open choke gun it patterns pretty [email protected] As for a handgun I would go with a Glock 17 or 19 depending on which fits your hand better, XDs are nice to.

As for ARs I would only go that route for HD if thats what you want to do, not sure if its needed for the vast majority of HD situations. If you do decide to go that route then a gun by RRA, Bushmaster or Smith would all fit the bill.


----------



## ezbite

screw the shotgun... get a GLOCK G17 or G19 for a woman, G23 for da Man..


----------



## igmire01

+1 fishdinner....................


----------



## rod bender bob

I really wanted to post about how amusing the sky is falling THEY are going to take our guns posts when I realized I've been hearing this paranoia for at least 30 years. Waste of time! Buy whatever you want but wait until the panic buying it is over, prices will be better ;-)


----------



## UFM82

I too thought the same way and scoffed at the doomsday types but the last 4 years have been totally different. If you don't understand that you need to educate yourself. 
I'm not asking as much for home defense as the simple principle of exercising my rights. Kind of pointless to defend a right if you have no intention of ever using that right in my opinion. I believe that a shotgun is indeed the best home defense weapon due to the aiming issue. Point-and-Click (shoot) comes to mind.


----------



## bobk

rod bender bob said:


> I really wanted to post about how amusing the sky is falling THEY are going to take our guns posts when I realized I've been hearing this paranoia for at least 30 years. Waste of time! Buy whatever you want but wait until the panic buying it is over, prices will be better ;-)


You really need to read up a bit on what is being proposed.


----------



## rod bender bob

bobk said:


> You really need to read up a bit on what is being proposed.


Or you coud just quit reading the same crap, expand your knowledge a bit and you'll realize that you have fallen for this line for years and years and it is political BS. 4 years ago the same crap was everywhere and the believers rushed out and drove up the price of guns and ammo and the same people got rich again. But if you enjoy the drama it's your right to believe anyway you want.


----------



## Dizzy

rod bender bob said:


> I really wanted to post about how amusing the sky is falling THEY are going to take our guns posts when I realized I've been hearing this paranoia for at least 30 years. Waste of time! Buy whatever you want but wait until the panic buying it is over, prices will be better ;-)





UFM82 said:


> I too thought the same way and scoffed at the doomsday types but the last 4 years have been totally different. If you don't understand that you need to educate yourself.
> I'm not asking as much for home defense as the simple principle of exercising my rights. Kind of pointless to defend a right if you have no intention of ever using that right in my opinion. I believe that a shotgun is indeed the best home defense weapon due to the aiming issue. Point-and-Click (shoot) comes to mind.


I have to agree with rod bender on this one. Wait it out 6-8 months until prices come back down. Especially since you say you are doing it to exercise your rights and it isn't an acute emergency. Don't get caught up in the post election hype.

When you do look for something, I would look at a shotgun first. See if you can get somebody to take you and your wife to the range with a few different gauges. Find out what you are both comfortable handling and shooting.


----------



## crappiedude

I'm a real fan of 9mm because ammo is so readily available and cost is reasonable. When looking for a conceal carry gun I looked at a Ruger LC9. It's a little big for a pocket gun but it would make a choice for personal defense. It has a bit smaller frame so it should fit your wifes hand but it's big enough for a man's hand also. One thing I particularly liked was it's light weight (about half of most compact 9's) so if you decide to carry later, it would fill in for that as well.


----------



## crappiedude

rod bender bob said:


> Or you coud just quit reading the same crap, expand your knowledge a bit and you'll realize that you have fallen for this line for years and years and it is political BS. 4 years ago the same crap was everywhere and the believers rushed out and drove up the price of guns and ammo and the same people got rich again. But if you enjoy the drama it's your right to believe anyway you want.


Yep, couldn't agree more. 
We've heard it all before as kids "the sky is falling, the sky is falling"


----------



## eatinbass

UFM82,

"If you had to buy two weapons of any type, what would you buy and why? I am thinking a larger caliber semi-auto pistol and something along the likes of an AR-15. Granted, not "entry level" weapons but weapons that would serve their intended purpose well."

I think you have a logical idea, if you're only getting two.
I have a preference for Glock's over the other brands out there because of the availability of parts. There are 3 Savages sitting in my shop I can not longer get parts for and are worthless paper weights unless I hand make the parts. Please consider the availability of repairs when selecting a brand.
Caliber for your "larger caliber semi-auto"; I carry a 9mm or a 380ACP for my CC gun. The majority of the "issues" you will encounter out there react in a negative manner when you start shooting at them. The 40S&W is gaining popularity but the most common "large" round is the 45ACP. It has bee around for over 100 years, readily available in most countries, and there is a large assortment of projectiles to choose from. 

The AR type rifles are a different breed all together. The parts are inexpensive readily available for all mill-spec rifles. The ammunition is cheep(relatively speaking). Easy to use and care for. There is speculation of the current administration passing an "Assault Weapons Bill". During the last one I made some good money selling "Pre-Ban" rifles I picked up before Clinton signed it.
I would not use an AR for home defense as my neighbors are in close proximity and a 5.56 round likes to keep going through stuff...like walls. For that I have a shotgun with bird shot.

I would highly recommend you go to a gun range or out with friends and shoot a variety of arms. Get some hands-on experience before you buy.


----------



## ericerau

Here's my advice based on purchases I'm not 100% happy with. 

If you're buying a handgun for your wife, buy a revolver. Extremely simple to use and reliable. You'll probably want something bigger than a 22LR, but not going to get into a caliber debate...in reality no one wants to be on the business side of any gun. I purchased a semi automatic 380 for my wife, too many safeties and tricks to using it (i.e. nothing works without the magazine). She's okay with it, and for the price it was pretty good. Safeties are good, but in an adrenaline pumping high stress situation, I feel the less things to remember is valuable. I'd rather have my money back and spend another $200 more on a revolver though.

The next step is really to take her to gun store an pick them up. Different guns feel different to different people. Make a short list of 2 or 3 she feels comfortable with then research those thoroughly so you feel confident your purchase choice. Be aware, if you look online for review...you can find whatever review you want on a gun...one person will say it's the best ever, another person would recommend melting it. It takes a lot of reading to find a general consensus. Check youtube for videos on the model you want. 

I'd recommend buying one 22LR handgun/rifle for practice, $.03 a shot versus about $.25 a shot for a 9mm/40. At about $15 for a box of 50 rounds, it adds up. You can buy about 300 rounds of 22LR for $10. Going to range with 2 people, 4 boxes may sound like a lot...but trust me it goes fast. A trip to the range for 2 people shooting large caliber guns can easily approach $100. With a 22LR...ammo price isn't a factor.

Someone mentioned a Maverick 88, next week at Dicks I believe it's $150...I may get one. 

Here are some Black Friday ads, some good gun/ammo deals out there.

Dicks:

http://slickdeals.net/blackfriday/deal/dicks-sporting-goods/389#ad-scans

Gander Mountain:

http://slickdeals.net/blackfriday/deal/gander-mountain/1194#ad-scans

Cabelas:

http://slickdeals.net/blackfriday/deal/cabelas/1145#ad-scans

Bass Pro:

http://slickdeals.net/blackfriday/deal/bass-pro-shops/707#ad-scans

MORE ADS (not all sporting goods)

http://slickdeals.net/blackfriday/


Hope this helps.


----------



## Fishingisfun

If you are buying for CCW buy something you will carry in any circumstance and your comfortable shooting. Don't over gun no matter what your told by "experts". A weapon not carried does you no good, big guns not carried are much less effective than a .22 in the pocket. If you want a shotgun get one with a slug barrel and long barrel. That way if the "end" does not come you can hunt some. For a rifle think about what the cowboys did a rifle and pistol in the same caliber. One ammo makes it simple.
The current climate with lawmakers is the same as before the election nothing will come out of congress or the senate that will be passed by the other. Stalemate and grid lock will be the rule for the next two years if not four years. The presidential election changed nothing from where gun issues were 4 years ago. If anti gun bills never reach his desk he cannot sign it. The president does not make laws he can only sign it into law not write it. Buying up thousand of rounds makes for shortages and drives up the prices for everyone. When others see empty shelves they panic and buy up everything they can find. Then the ugly cycle continues because someone said I heard a guy that knows someone who heard...there are zombies down at the corner. Panic makes others rich. In my opinion...no expert just an old guys two cents.


----------



## UFM82

I think I have a handle on the best way to go but have not yet made the buying decision. I will be exercising my right before the end of the year though. 

My reasoning for the title statement is this. While I agree that in the past nothing would have made it out of either the House or the Senate and therefore would have died, there is a new issue. The administration has illustrated a pretty blatant disregard for the Constitutional rights we all have and has issued Executive Orders which simply bypass the Congress. Since the Republicans don't seem to have the 'nads to stand up nothing is stopped. I firmly believe that if Obama can issue an Executive Order restricting ownership it will stand. Please explain to me why if you do not believe this is so. 

So do I expect a mob of people to come rushing up my street to attack me? No. Do I live in fear of a break-in during which I have to defend myself? No, I do not. Do I expect to lose even more of my rights as a citizen on the U.S. under this president? Yes, I do. Should I do everything I can to exercise my rights while I am still able? Yes. And that is what I shall do. Never forget that the Second Amendment was NOT about hunting and sporting rights. PERIOD.


----------



## Orlando

Ahh, panic buying kicking in again. Atleast thats one good thing to come of the current administration, more firearms in the hands of the public


----------



## ironman172

heck.... I've been thinning the herd some....my panic buying came a few years back....like 4


----------



## eatinbass

UFM82 said:


> I think I have a handle on the best way to go but have not yet made the buying decision. I will be exercising my right before the end of the year though.
> 
> My reasoning for the title statement is this. While I agree that in the past nothing would have made it out of either the House or the Senate and therefore would have died, there is a new issue. The administration has illustrated a pretty blatant disregard for the Constitutional rights we all have and has issued Executive Orders which simply bypass the Congress. Since the Republicans don't seem to have the 'nads to stand up nothing is stopped. I firmly believe that if Obama can issue an Executive Order restricting ownership it will stand. Please explain to me why if you do not believe this is so.
> 
> So do I expect a mob of people to come rushing up my street to attack me? No. Do I live in fear of a break-in during which I have to defend myself? No, I do not. Do I expect to lose even more of my rights as a citizen on the U.S. under this president? Yes, I do. Should I do everything I can to exercise my rights while I am still able? Yes. And that is what I shall do. Never forget that the Second Amendment was NOT about hunting and sporting rights. PERIOD.


Amen, You are not alone in your thinking.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB

Based on the reasons you gave for your upcoming purchase...I would say you need a shotgun (home defense, hunting shtf) pistol (wifes protection) and rifle (enough said!)...since budget is a factor, find an 870 Express combo, a .38 pocket revolver for your wife, and an AR RECEIVER...you'll always be able to get the parts...it's the receivers that won't be available and it's pretty easy to build one...this is coming from someone who's done it. That way if you don't have the money for the complete rifle, you can just stash the receiver in case anything happens and build away as you get the cash.


----------



## triton189

UFM82 said:


> I think I have a handle on the best way to go but have not yet made the buying decision. I will be exercising my right before the end of the year though.
> 
> My reasoning for the title statement is this. While I agree that in the past nothing would have made it out of either the House or the Senate and therefore would have died, there is a new issue. The administration has illustrated a pretty blatant disregard for the Constitutional rights we all have and has issued Executive Orders which simply bypass the Congress. Since the Republicans don't seem to have the 'nads to stand up nothing is stopped. I firmly believe that if Obama can issue an Executive Order restricting ownership it will stand. Please explain to me why if you do not believe this is so.
> 
> So do I expect a mob of people to come rushing up my street to attack me? No. Do I live in fear of a break-in during which I have to defend myself? No, I do not. Do I expect to lose even more of my rights as a citizen on the U.S. under this president? Yes, I do. Should I do everything I can to exercise my rights while I am still able? Yes. And that is what I shall do. Never forget that the Second Amendment was NOT about hunting and sporting rights. PERIOD.


Awesome...right on the money! Who would have thought Large Soda 32 oz beverages would be outlawed in NY. Now they are working on no cheesburgers on Monday in the same city. Where does it stop with this administration...................?


----------



## MLAROSA

triton189 said:


> Awesome...right on the money! Who would have thought Large Soda 32 oz beverages would be outlawed in NY. Now they are working on no cheesburgers on Monday in the same city. Where does it stop with this administration...................?


The bans in NYC have nothing to do with the current administration. Lawmakers in DC did not ban sodas in NYC - NYC lawmakers did. Under the 10th amendment to the US Constitution they can do so. The folks who live and work in NYC can decide to stay and play by the rules or they can leave.

Lawmakers in DC have done a lot of wrong, but lets at the least put blame where blame goes.


----------



## Eriesteamer

All these guys are way off. for the pistol and old iver johnson 38 be find. can buy one for under 100 bucks. now best here she be best with a bouble action trigger and I have yet see iver johnson come any other way. and lot where hammer less. nothing catch when whipping it out. no cocking and it holds 5 rounds. remember if you shoot at a person police take you shooting iron and to ever get it back be the day. why put 100s in one to use as a self defense gun. man think think.
To a rifle / shot gun gees those they say buy are way to much $$$ for a self defence thing. any old double be ok. best I say get a hammer less as she just need throw safty off and as my dad use say when mad at a guy he was going give them both barrles.LOl as I just said police will take that just like hand gun you you loose. these guys are hunters and think hunt not self defense. well hope what ever you get never need use it. by the way the shot guns best as it hit them at close range as you never want play cow boys in thing as self defense. and why if ever you would shoot a person so far away as need a dear rifle. man wake up. there whole idea only makes sence if you play hunt with the choce they say. did not see in post you had plans for that so as I say why all those auto and dear stuff guns beats me. to the auto if you use them never know if jam on you. setting around under this or that bets on dust and what else will get into the auto and oils dry out if you never use it for years. think man think. last thought if any one knows you got the top new or used money guns in house your sure will as heck need one then as they will want steal it. ( bang bang get that gang )


----------



## eatinbass

Eriesteamer said:


> All these guys are way off. for the pistol and old iver johnson 38 be find. can buy one for under 100 bucks. now best here she be best with a bouble action trigger and I have yet see iver johnson come any other way. and lot where hammer less. nothing catch when whipping it out. no cocking and it holds 5 rounds. remember if you shoot at a person police take you shooting iron and to ever get it back be the day. why put 100s in one to use as a self defense gun. man think think.
> To a rifle / shot gun gees those they say buy are way to much $$$ for a self defence thing. any old double be ok. best I say get a hammer less as she just need throw safty off and as my dad use say when mad at a guy he was going give them both barrles.LOl as I just said police will take that just like hand gun you you loose. these guys are hunters and think hunt not self defense. well hope what ever you get never need use it. by the way the shot guns best as it hit them at close range as you never want play cow boys in thing as self defense. and why if ever you would shoot a person so far away as need a dear rifle. man wake up. there whole idea only makes sence if you play hunt with the choce they say. did not see in post you had plans for that so as I say why all those auto and dear stuff guns beats me. to the auto if you use them never know if jam on you. setting around under this or that bets on dust and what else will get into the auto and oils dry out if you never use it for years. think man think. last thought if any one knows you got the top new or used money guns in house your sure will as heck need one then as they will want steal it. ( bang bang get that gang )


Good point, Its hard to find fault with a nice revolver.


----------



## triton189

MLAROSA said:


> The bans in NYC have nothing to do with the current administration. Lawmakers in DC did not ban sodas in NYC - NYC lawmakers did. Under the 10th amendment to the US Constitution they can do so. The folks who live and work in NYC can decide to stay and play by the rules or they can leave.
> 
> Lawmakers in DC have done a lot of wrong, but lets at the least put blame where blame goes.


Yes they do! This push is coming from the 1st lady. You have no idea then what is going on then with school lunch programs. The government thinks they can control everything now....! I have a family member who is director of food service for a large public school system and they are getting out because of all the goverment mandates being put forth.

I read today the admistration has just put through 2,000 new regulations they want to get passed within the first 90 days of his relection. This is just what the economy needs is more regulation.


----------



## MLAROSA

Listen, I know what the First Lady is doing, and no I don't agree with it, but she did not make NYC law makers outlaw "large" sodas. NYC lawmakers approved of the regulations. In fact the First Lady has zero authority over any thing that is done on the federal, state or local level. Sure, she may have some influence but so do you. I encourage you to be in contact with your local, state and federal law makers, at all times.


----------



## ducky152000

This is way simpler than what most are thinking. Buy a bolt action .22 very dependable. Very very cheap to shoot. And a 20 ga or 12 ga pump Mossberg 500 or Remington 870. The reason why you should buy the .22 is practice!!! You need to be very comfortable shooting. If you ever do have an intruder and not comfortable with shooting you may as well have a base ball bat. You can stock up on .22 ammo with little cost. Plus in desperate times a .22 will kill a man very easy with marksmanship after you and the wife are very comfortable with the .22 start shooting the shotgun with low brass loads. There is no point in shooting buckshot and getting gunshy. Once you feel you and wife are comfortable with shooting. Buy the NO. 4 buck shot and you are protected. If there will ever be a time you need to use the gun for defense Im sure you or the wife will not feel the kick of the buck shot. Painic will be set in.


----------



## PapawSmith

Dizzy said:


> I have to agree with rod bender on this one. Wait it out 6-8 months until prices come back down. Especially since you say you are doing it to exercise your rights and it isn't an acute emergency.* Don't get caught up in the post election hype. *


Hmmmm, hype? When the President in a pre-election debate declares he would like to see the "assault weapons" ban reestablished, and reiterates that declaration shortly after he is reelected I don't really call that "hype". When the President, after he is reelected, proclaims his full and dedicated support to the UN small weapons ban, I don't really call that "hype". When the President, after he is reelected says in a speech that "we may need to find a way to make these things ( fire arms and ammo) less accessible to folks", I don't call that "hype' either. 
This President has always said, while he is running for office, that he respects and supports 2nd amendment rights but when he secures the office he clearly changes his position. 
If you have to believe one of the two positions he claims, I choose to believe the one where he threatens to impact my Constitutional rights. It would be foolish IMO to believe his "other" position. Not really "hype" to suspect he may well act on his words to me.
Someone earlier mentioned a concern that the President may attempt an adverse act related to the 2nd Amendment via an executive order. Not really sure he can do that. Maybe one of the smart educated young guys, like Mushi, can answer that one.


----------



## backlashed

I have to agree with fish dinner, a shot gun is the way to go. 20ga is something everyone can handle and it has enough punch, even with birdshot to do the job at close range.

Birdshot has a much lesser chance of penetrating walls so you minimize the chance of hitting someone you love in your home in another room, or hitting a neighbor in their house. A good friend even sawed off his guaranteeing a quick hallway filling pattern.

But don't worry, DC isn't coming for your guns. They are still issuing permits to make and sell full automatic weapons, that's the crowd they would hit first. There is no indication from anyone beyond fearmongers that stricter control is coming.


----------



## backlashed

crappiedude said:


> Yep, couldn't agree more.
> We've heard it all before as kids "the sky is falling, the sky is falling"


After the election in 2008 a good friend went out and started to build a small arsenal. A military style 12ga plus a 12ga pump with saboted deer slugs, two rifles, one was scoped and two 9mm pistols. His big complaint then was getting ammo, he was trying to accumulate 1000 rounds for the apocalypse he was sure was coming. He regrets his diving into the deep end of the pool now.

Keep in mind any regulation on this has to pass the GOP controlled house and the Senate and withstand any Supreme Court challenges. It was never an issue during the election and you have to ask yourself what would democrats realistically gain by such a ban? Who wants it that carries any political weight? 

As others have said, this has been an ongoing issue for decades and little has been done to restrict our gun rights. The NRA wants your dues and has to keep beating the drum to keep the faithful opening their wallets. 

If you do buy, give it some time and let the prices fall.


----------



## Dizzy

PapawSmith said:


> Hmmmm, hype?... Not really "hype" to suspect he may well act on his words to me. (quote clipped for brevity)


All of those are valid points. Perhaps I should have said "Don't get caught up in the post election *price gouging*."


----------



## ironman172

all it will take is one of the 2 mid 70 year old conservative supreme court judges to die and a new one by our leader appointed...... to change everything....it will happen then....and that could be anytime.....so.....no fear mongering here..... just a fact as far as I am concerned

buy used!!!!! so they don't know you have it


----------



## Snakecharmer

ironman172 said:


> all it will take is one of the 2 mid 70 year old conservative supreme court judges to die and a new one by our leader appointed...... to change everything....it will happen then....and that could be anytime.....so.....no fear mongering here..... just a fact as far as I am concerned
> 
> buy used!!!!! so they don't know you have it


It takes a while for the justice to pass the house and senate scrutiny so I think we have a little time....


----------



## ironman172

OH, I hope so(like 4 years or so)....don't want to see anyone die....but???
not sure if they could over turn, what has already been decided anyway ???


----------



## backlashed

Snakecharmer said:


> It takes a while for the justice to pass the house and senate scrutiny so I think we have a little time....


And the candidate(s) still have to pass the GOP controlled house and don't count out the blue dog democrats!


----------



## OhioCatter

9mm
12 gauge
308 tactical rifle

No AR for me. Not gonna stand around and have a shootout. The. 308 will cover the same ranges as a 5.56 and then some.


----------



## Dbransco

I wouldn't get all hyped-up about racing to get firearms before they are banned or arming up for a zombie takeover. If you are looking for home defense, look for a higher capacity shotgun, especially if you or your wife are new to firearms. Maybe a shotgun and a pistol of preference. AR-15s are great, I have one, but if you live in close proximity to nieghbors, you may do more bad than good?


----------



## triton189

Anyone see Bob Costas remarks at halftime last night during the Sunday night game? Wow... I used to like Bob. He was talking about the murder suicide in KC. Basically read an article from a writer stating guns should be banned from everyone other than police/military. No mention of steroids, head injuries, .... just that guns kill people. Maybe there is a you tube video on it? It was also re-played on FOX today.


----------



## Duncan Bay

Heard his comments today on the radio. Tragedy no doubt, but I did not agree with his comments about banning guns.

AR on order today.


----------



## MLAROSA

triton189 said:


> Maybe there is a you tube video on it? It was also re-played on FOX today.







And here is the article.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/...phan-daughter-why-still-playing-sunday-120112


----------



## bad luck

backlashed said:


> After the election in 2008 a good friend went out and started to build a small arsenal. A military style 12ga plus a 12ga pump with saboted deer slugs, two rifles, one was scoped and two 9mm pistols. His big complaint then was getting ammo, he was trying to accumulate 1000 rounds for the apocalypse he was sure was coming. He regrets his diving into the deep end of the pool now.
> 
> Keep in mind any regulation on this has to pass the GOP controlled house and the Senate and withstand any Supreme Court challenges. It was never an issue during the election and you have to ask yourself what would democrats realistically gain by such a ban? Who wants it that carries any political weight?
> 
> As others have said, this has been an ongoing issue for decades and little has been done to restrict our gun rights. The NRA wants your dues and has to keep beating the drum to keep the faithful opening their wallets.
> 
> If you do buy, give it some time and let the prices fall.


I wouldn't wait too long.....


http://news.yahoo.com/democratic-senators-want-ban-assault-weapons-193340839--politics.html


----------



## Orlando

bad luck said:


> I wouldn't wait too long.....
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/democratic-senators-want-ban-assault-weapons-193340839--politics.html



Again, this is nothing new


----------



## Thor

Smith and Wesson makes a cheap entry level handgun (sigma series), that has a double stacked magazine (holds 16+1 i think), double action trigger, and no external safety (safety is DA trigger with a long pull). Basically, once you load in a mag and rack the slide you're ready to shoot, no safety to fumble with - point and shoot. 17 shots should get you through most home invasion situations short of D-Day. It also comes with standard White dot sights that are highly visible, and has a slide rail for mounting of a tactical light or laser. This gun is very easy to use, and also field strips down into a few basic pieces (barrel, spring, slide, base) with no tools. Easy to use, and easy to clean.

Consider your caliber for home defense. Bigger guns will penetrate walls, and this is a big concern if you live in an apartment or condo, or if you have kids in the next room or if the attacker is between you and your children. Some hollow points and pre-fragmented rounds are designed especially to NOT penetrate walls or doors. Think about a smaller caliber like 9mm. Easier and quicker follow up shots, less penetration and collateral damage, and easier for a child or wife to handle comfortably. 

Also, a tactical light could pay for itself in its ability to temporarily blind an attacker, and help you identify an intruder from the family dog, or one of the kids.


----------



## Thor

Does anyone know anything about Conversion kits to .22 LR ? I have heard a lot about these discussed in other forums. Anyone with any experience to weigh in here ? It sounds like you can convert your handgun to .22 LR to practice cheaply with, and then back to original caliber for "other" uses. This would be nice to get used to your gun's feel and tendencies with less boom and cost. Maybe for kids/ladies too?


----------



## boatnut

Thor said:


> Does anyone know anything about Conversion kits to .22 LR ? I have heard a lot about these discussed in other forums. Anyone with any experience to weigh in here ? It sounds like you can convert your handgun to .22 LR to practice cheaply with, and then back to original caliber for "other" uses. This would be nice to get used to your gun's feel and tendencies with less boom and cost. Maybe for kids/ladies too?


Thor,
I have a 22 conversion kit for my CZ 9mm. It would of been cheaper , perhaps, to just buy a separate .22 pistol, but I wanted to get the "feel" of my main gun and lots of practice while throwing just pennies down range in lieu of quarters. I can switch back to 9mm in just a minute or two.


----------

